# Look for a good Mac & Cheese



## smokingd (Dec 30, 2009)

So Jo (the wife) say a good mac and cheese on here the other day was wondering if you'd all share some recipes with me

thanks


----------



## meowey (Dec 30, 2009)

Meowey’s Macaroni and Cheese

  Ingredients:

              ½ lb Macaroni cooked “al dente”
              3 TBL Butter
              3 TBL Flour
              2 TSP Dry Mustard
              1 TSP Chili Powder
              1 TSP Salt
              ½ TSP White Pepper
              2 ½ cups Milk
              12 oz shredded cheddar cheese (Or whatever you like)

              1 cup crushed Ritz crackers or bread crumbs 

  Directions:

  Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees F
  Mix flour, mustard, chili powder, salt and pepper
  Melt butter over medium heat and allow it to foam out
  Add flour mix to butter and form a roux, cook 1 minute after roux begins to bubble
  Slowly whisk in the milk
  Simmer for 10 minutes, stirring 
  Reduce heat to low
Slowly add the cheese, stirring to melt, 

  Combine sauce with cooked macaroni and put in 2-quart baking dish
  Top with crumbs
[font=&quot]Bake for 30 minutes – let rest for 5 minutes before serving


Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey
[/font]


----------



## smokingd (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks meowey sounds great


----------



## chefrob (Dec 30, 2009)

basicly what ever you can add to a white sauce.....
green chilis
ham
peppers
asparagus
peas
etc...

also play with different chz.........


----------



## bignick (Dec 30, 2009)

I do one that is always a hit...

The measurements are approximations, I usually eyeball it to get consistancy that looks thick, slightly creamy...

2 cups shredded sharp cheddar
1/2 (or 1...can't remember) cup shredded mozarella
1 cup sour cream
1 beaten egg
8 oz. elbow maccaroni
Garlic Salt and CBP to taste
Parmesan cheese to top

Cook pasta al dente and drain, combine all other ingedients in a caserole dish...top with parmesan...cook about 30 minutes or so, sometimes I turn on the broiler for the last few minutes to give a nice brown color on top. I took this to Thanksgiving dinner this year, and everyone was raving about it. The sour cream really gives a nice bite and takes it beyond the norm...

Enjoy

**on edit, add sour cream slowly and stir around for desired consistancy, 1 cup maybe too much.  Like I said, I eyeball this one...


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 30, 2009)

Do you guys ever put your mac n cheese in your smoker to cook? That is what I am looking to do.


----------



## smokingd (Dec 30, 2009)

LOL was thinking of doing the same thing. going to put it in with my Prime rib


----------



## jamantste (Jun 21, 2011)

So did you eve smoke the mac and cheese?


----------



## john dice (Jul 4, 2011)

Little late on the post but I found this in my moms Bon Appetit last time I was visiting the parents and this recipe is to die for. I have made it for friends and they all go crazy for it, A little different with all the peppers but that makes it very rich and just the perfect spicy. I live in a pretty rural town so I used pickled bell peppers and sweet peppers instead of the peppadews.

[h3]Ingredients[/h3]

1  7- to 8-ounce red bell pepper, seeded, cut into 1-inch pieces
2 garlic cloves, halved, divided
1/2 cup panko (Japanese breadcrumbs)
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, room temperature, divided
1/2 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese, divided
3/4 cup drained mild Peppadew peppers in brine, 1 tablespoon brine reserved
1/4 teaspoon ground ancho chiles
1 1/4 cups (packed) coarsely grated extra-sharp cheddar cheese
1 cup (packed) coarsely grated whole-milk mozzarella
8 ounces medium shell pasta or gemelli

[h3]ingredient info[/h3]
Peppadew peppers are available in jars or in the deli section at some supermarkets, at specialty foods stores, and from peppadew.com.

Look for _panko_ at supermarkets and at Asian markets. Ground ancho chiles are available in the spice section of supermarkets and at Latin markets.
[h3]Preparation[/h3]


Bring 1/2 cup water, bell pepper, and 11/2 garlic cloves to boil in small saucepan. Cover; reduce heat to medium-low. Simmer until pepper is soft, about 15 minutes.

Toast panko in skillet over medium-high heat until golden, stirring often, 5 to 6 minutes. Transfer to bowl; cool to lukewarm. Rub 1 tablespoon butter into crumbs to coat. Mix in 1/4 cup Parmesan.

Transfer bell pepper mixture to processor. Add Peppadews and 1 tablespoon brine, 2 tablespoons butter, ground chiles, and 1/2 garlic clove; then add cheddar and 1/4 cup Parmesan. Blend until sauce is smooth; season to taste with salt and pepper.

Preheat oven to 400°F. Butter 8-cup baking dish (or 6 individual dishes). Cook pasta in pot of boiling salted water until tender but still firm to bite. Drain; return to pot. Stir sauce and mozzarella into pasta. Season with salt and pepper. Spoon pasta into dish. Sprinkle with crumb topping.

Bake pasta until topping is crisp and sauce is bubbling, about 25 minutes (15 for individual). Let stand 10 minutes.

Read More http://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/2011/03/pimiento_mac_and_cheese#ixzz1RFp82BJQ


----------



## pdx210 (Jul 7, 2011)

The recipes above are all similar to what i have with one exception I add several slices of munster cheese[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]  the reason is that cheddar tends to get grainy and Munster kind of keeps  the sauce  smooth [/font]mozzarella should do the same


----------



## meateater (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's mine. Enjoy. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/103125/ham-mac-n-cheese#post_590217


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2011)

There's a great recipe on the Velveta box. It's old fashioned mac & cheese. It's probably been on the box since they started making Velveta.


----------



## tjshelton (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is a great Smoked Mac 'n Cheese recipe...   It is in the excellent book: Dadgum, That's Good and also available on-line here:

http://dadgumthatsgood.com/four-cheese-smoked-mac-n-cheese/

*Four-Cheese Smoked Mac n’ Cheese*

*Ingredients:*

1 (16 ounce) package elbow macaroni

1/4 cup butter

1/4 cup all purpose flour

3 cups milk

1 (8 ounces) cream cheese, cut into large chunks

1 teaspoon salt

1/2 teaspoon black pepper

2 cups (8 ounces) extra sharp Cheddar cheese, shredded

2 cups (8 ounces) Gouda cheese shredded

1 cup (4 ounces) Parmesan cheese, shredded

*Directions*

1. Load the wood tray with one small handful of wood chips and preheat the smoker to 225° F.

2. Cook pasta according to package instructions. In a medium saucepan, melt butter, and whisk flour into the butter. Cook over medium heat for 2 minutes, until sauce is bubbly and thick. Whisk in milk and bring to a boil. Cook 5 minutes until thickened. Stir in cream cheese until mixture is smooth. Add salt and pepper.

3. In a large bowl, combine 1 cup Cheddar, 1 cup Gouda cheese, Parmesan cheese, pasta, and cream sauce. Spoon mixture into an 11 by 9 ½-inch aluminum roasting pan coated with nonstick cooking spray. Sprinkle top with remaining Cheddar cheese and Gouda cheese.

4. Place in smoker and cook 1 hour at 225° F, until brown, bubbly and delicious.


----------



## bpopovitz (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, I'm really late to the party on this one.  Below is the mac & cheese I always make in the smoker.  The first post in the thread is the recipe and I follow up a bit later with some pics.  I will say this is a "chunkier" mac & cheese, but the thread also contains lots of great ideas.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96882/no-boil-macaroni-mac-cheese


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 7, 2011)

bpopovitz said:


> Well, I'm really late to the party on this one.  Below is the mac & cheese I always make in the smoker.  The first post in the thread is the recipe and I follow up a bit later with some pics.  I will say this is a "chunkier" mac & cheese, but the thread also contains lots of great ideas.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96882/no-boil-macaroni-mac-cheese


This is a yummy and easy mac and cheese add a bit of cream and nutmeg and it is muaaah


----------



## jamantste (Jun 7, 2012)

wow... i have been away for a while... thanks for sharing the recipes! I have some work to do!


----------



## baja traveler (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm glad this thread was revived from the dead - instead of the posted questions of smoking the Mac n Cheese, I'll just use the smoked cheese I've been making as an ingredient. Should taste awesome...


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is another one for ya - good in the oven or in the smoker -[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  we have done it for wedding rehearsal's and for a catered dinner - Hope you like it[/color]

7 Cheese Mac and Cheese
Prep Time: 30 min

Cook Time: 1 hr 10 min
Serves: 6 servings

Ingredients

1 pounds elbow macaroni
6 eggs
1/2 cup cubed Velveeta cheese
1/4 pound (2 sticks) butter, melted
3 cups half-and-half, divided
2 cups grated sharp yellow Cheddar, divided
1 cups grated extra-sharp white Cheddar
3/4 cups grated mozzarella
1/2 cup grated Asiago
1/2cup grated Gruyere
1/2 cup grated Monterey Jack
1/2 cup grated Muenster
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 tablespoon black pepper
Directions
Preheat the oven to 325  degrees  F. Bring a large saucepan of salted water to a boil. Add the macaroni and cook until slightly al dente, about 10 minutes. Drain and set aside to keep warm.
Whisk the eggs in a large bowl until frothy.
Add the Velveeta, butter and 2 cups of the half-and-half to the large bowl of eggs. Add the warm macaroni tossing until the cheese has melted and the mixture is smooth. Add the remaining half-and-half, 3 cups of the sharp yellow Cheddar, the remaining grated cheeses, and salt and pepper, tossing until completely combined in the large bowl.
Pour the mixture into 9 by 13-inch casserole or baking dishes (approximately 3 (3-quart) baking dishes) and bake for 30 minutes. Sprinkle with the remaining 1 cup of sharp yellow cheese and bake until golden brown on top, about 30 minutes more.
Serve hot.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is my recipe and it never lasts long at my house!

Kat's Mac and Cheese

1 box of Barilla Brand elbow noodles

1 (1 lb) box of Velveeta Cheese (cubed)

1 8 oz. container of sour cream

2 cups each of the following cheese (pre-shreadded):

Colby-Jack

4 cheese Mexican blend

Sharp Cheddar

Salt and pepper to taste

Milk (will explain later in the how to's)

Boil and drain the noodles.  While that is working...cube the Velveeta into small chucks.  Get a large size 13 X 9 X 2 pan and grease the bottom and sides so the gooey stuff doesn't stick. Put the drained noodles in a huge bowl and add all of the other ingredients except the milk.  Stir well...will need some elbow grease for this too!  (Makes a huge batch).  Now for the milk....you will want to add enough milk to make this mixture very soupy.  The noodles will absorb lots of the milk during the baking process.  Pour it all into that pre-greased pan and bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes to an hour.

There will not be any leftovers!  Promise!

(if yall like this one...I have one for a fresh salsa that is to die for!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe we're in the minority, but my family likes mac & cheese with broccoli florets mixed in. Even the picky kid who doesn't like vegetables will eat this.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 23, 2012)

ham and broccoli would be really good in it...and it's a one pan meal!


----------

